

Django-conch: Expose the Django shell as an SSH server - zacharyvoase
https://github.com/zacharyvoase/django-conch

======
advisedwang
It would be nice to see this integrated into SSH's "subsystem" model. Then we
could have django-shell over SSH operate much like sftp

~~~
zacharyvoase
I can't believe I'd never heard of SSH subsystems before.

I guess you could write one to invoke `manage.py shell`, and have it be
deployed with your configuration management system.

------
d0m
Just to be clear, it's like a normal:

    
    
      ssh ...
      cd <dir>
      . bin/activate
      ./manage.py shell
    

??

Thanks for answering :)

~~~
zacharyvoase
Kind of. But of course that depends on what your deployment strategy is. I've
worked in situations where the django project was deployed via 'pip install'
into a virtualenv, which means the package would have been located in a site-
packages directory, and there may have been older versions there too.

Plus, using system SSH involves a degree of sysadmin work which might not be
possible on a platform like Heroku, for example.

~~~
fduran
Heroku supports Django shell: heroku run python projectname/manage.py command

------
xiawinter
why is this kind of ssh server needed? so you guys do ./manage.py shell on
your production server? I don't think this is good.

~~~
emidln
When inspecting data during debugging (particularly for an issue that hasn't
occurred before and doesn't have enough logging), I certainly may want
something like this. Most of the time, I need permission from the sysadmin
though to use my shell access in production to do these things.

------
est
requires

    
    
        twisted.conch.insults
        twisted.conch.manhole
        twisted.conch.manhole_ssh

